# 92 Stanza Manual Trans. Leak



## rlneal (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi,
Following clutch and throwout bearing replacement, I'm now leaking my transmission oil out at the short shaft seals, mainly on the drivers side. I've replaced seals and both short shafts but no help. Could use some help.

Richard


----------

